# Uncommon Australian Scorpions



## BigDaddyO (Mar 31, 2013)

Lychas sp. Orange Saltbush


Isometrus sp. Orange Tree Scorpion


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 31, 2013)

They are awesome scorps and definatly not something I have seen before haha. Wish we were aloud to keep invertebrates in WA.


----------



## nintendont (Mar 31, 2013)

does the top one pack a bit of venom? Steve Backshall says "fat tail, small pincers= more venemous"
just wondering


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 31, 2013)

no Australian scorpions recorded are deadly although most Australian scorpions do pack a fair bit punch and lead to sweating, vomiting and headaches. Although in saying this people may be allergic to the venom and all people have different reactions supposedly, also I am not very good with scorpions so it might be different for the isometrus sp. and lychas sp.

Bohdi.


----------



## nintendont (Mar 31, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> no Australian scorpions recorded are deadly although most Australian scorpions do pack a fair bit punch and lead to sweating, vomiting and headaches. Although in saying this people may be allergic to the venom and all people have different reactions supposedly, also I am not very good with scorpions so it might be different for the isometrus sp. and lychas sp.
> 
> Bohdi.


I'll rephrase: 
Is the top one, one of the more venomous australian scorpions because it appears to have a fatter tail and smaller pincers than others I have seen and was wondering how true Steves statement was.


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 31, 2013)

nintendont said:


> does the top one pack a bit of venom? Steve Backshall says "fat tail, small pincers= more venemous"
> just wondering



Tends to work that way as a general rule. Both the above animals are Buthids, the family that holds the worlds most venomous genera/species. Google Androctonus australis, a huge, potentially deadly Buthid species.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 31, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Tends to work that way as a general rule. Both the above animals are Buthids, the family that holds the worlds most venomous genera/species. Google Androctonus australis, a huge, potentially deadly Buthid species.



I'd love one of those.


----------



## matthew.21 (Mar 31, 2013)

The smaller the scorp the more potent the venom is , that's what I have learnt from tv and nature shows . I don't know if it applies for all the scrop in the world


----------



## tickerbox (Mar 31, 2013)

Another interesting side effect to some scorpion's bite is 'Priapism'. I won't explain what this 'ailment' is... look it up, and its relationship to Scorpion sting.

It happened to me once from a dorsal spine fish sting 

Beautiful Scorps by the way~! I've never seen anything like these in Australia.


----------



## sharky (Mar 31, 2013)

They look like lollies :lol:

Nah, they're super awesome!


----------



## BigDaddyO (Apr 1, 2013)

nintendont said:


> does the top one pack a bit of venom? Steve Backshall says "fat tail, small pincers= more venemous"
> just wondering



It's a good general rule but that is not to say that there are not many exceptions. The one at the top is a completely new species, too the best of my knowledge no human has ever been stung by one, despite the species being quite agressive. They are only found in small numbers in central north SA.



bohdi13 said:


> no Australian scorpions recorded are deadly although most Australian scorpions do pack a fair bit punch and lead to sweating, vomiting and headaches. Although in saying this people may be allergic to the venom and all people have different reactions supposedly, also I am not very good with scorpions so it might be different for the isometrus sp. and lychas sp.
> Bohdi.



Thats a bit of an overstatement, most Australian scorpions hurt no more than a bee sting for the majority of people. Some species will have no effect at all. Stings from buthids and cercophinous species are typically more painful but even some of them can be no worse than a mossie bite in many cases. Everyone reacts differently. Isometrus species normally result is no/little localised pain followed by a few hours of numbness and aching joints. 
The Lychas shown is perhaps closely related to the Australobuthus (Salt Lake Scorpions) branch and hence I would hazard packs a mean punch. I've heard Salt Lake scorpion stings described as " roughly nine hours of screaming"
but as yet haven't had the displeasure myself so couldn't confirm.


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 1, 2013)

Found this guy. Not sure what sort it is though. Sorry about the crappy pic. Took it with my phone.
Just been feeding it tiny flies/moths/slater beetles (pin head crickets or baby Woodies when I can get some)


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> Found this guy. Not sure what sort it is though. Sorry about the crappy pic. Took it with my phone.
> Just been feeding it tiny flies/moths/slater beetles (pin head crickets or baby Woodies when I can get some)


Lychas Spinatus.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 2, 2013)

BigDaddyO said:


> View attachment 286974
> 
> Lychas sp. Orange Saltbush
> View attachment 286975
> ...


where did u buy these guys cause im getting another scorp and these look interesting


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 2, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> Lychas Spinatus.



Thank you


----------



## BigDaddyO (Apr 2, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> where did u buy these guys cause im getting another scorp and these look interesting



Neither of these species are bought. These species are wild caught or traded with the original discoverer of the species. 
The top species (saltbush) I own almost all of the individuals in captivity. 
The Orange Tree species are an arboreal species, difficult to keep in captivity and only about 30mm long. Less than 100 would be in captivity at this time and captive breeding has been slow.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Apr 2, 2013)

View attachment 287242

Hemilychas alexandrinus

View attachment 287243

Isometroides angusticaudus


----------



## Echiopsis (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't have to go far few undescribed species, nearly everything we trap at work is new and will probably remain undescribed because no ones working on them.


----------

